# Female with suspect droped tube!



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello.

I came home from work today to find one of my Burindi Fronts that I've always suspected was a female clearing out a corner of the tank. She's made quite a little crater. Also there apears to be a little white bump or stick like thing nearer her anal fin. She's also chasing a lot of the smaller fronts out of the area. But not the big male tho. The male doesn't seem interested in her but I have seen them occasinally lock jawas and swim in a circle around one another whilst waving there bodies about. These Fronts are only around 18months old tho and are at about 5 inch. Is this a sign of the early stages of breeding. Are they too imature? Maybe I will have fry next year? The female by the way appears to have more of a slope to the face than the males developing hump.

Comments please


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

how old and how large?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

For what it is worth, here is one of my wc kapampa girls with her tube dropped and a mouthful of eggs.










Here's another one of my girls with her tube dropped (click on the image to see it larger). Hope these help. Good luck mate.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Charles said:


> how old and how large?


As I say in the post mate they are around 18 months and 5 inch.

Thanks for the pics Razzo yes my female looks just like this. I will try and post pic v soon. What does this mean so soon?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karatejo said:


> ...What does this mean so soon?


Well, to restate the obvious, your girl's tube is down and that means she is ovulating (not sure if your male will be mature enough yet, I will suppose he will let you know very soon). What usually happens in my tank is that once she starts releasing ferimones, the male will start chasing everyone away. She will pick a corner of the tank (usually the left side in my tank). She will march back and forth like a good soldier dropping an egg, backing up to pick it up (back and forth, back and forth). They will then do their dance and your eggs will hopefully be fertilized and your girl will be carrying around a sack of marbles like my first pic.

I guess, the best advise I can give is for you to leave them alone for a few days. Once you see a dropped tube, eggs laying is not far away. The best help for frontosa breedng program is to leave them alone (and not take a bunch of pictures like I did :wink: ).

Good Luck,
Russ


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi mate

Wierd mate. My female is clearing out the left side of the tank! Is this the same for all fronts? I thought the tube would be bigger than this but it just appears to be a small white bump.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi mate

Wierd mate. My female is clearing out the left side of the tank! Is this the same for all fronts? I thought the tube would be bigger than this but it just appears to be a small white bump.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karatejo said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Wierd mate. My female is clearing out the left side of the tank! Is this the same for all fronts? I thought the tube would be bigger than this but it just appears to be a small white bump.


As a weird coincidence, it does not suprise me that you said it was the left side. I was just talking to another frontosa breeder last week and his spawn on the left side too. He even said that most people he knows, theirs spawn on the left side too (just coincidence most likely). We'll get five responses to this saying theirs spawn on the right :lol:

That would make an interesting pole.

Keep us posted!

Russ


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi

Maybe its because my input from my filter and air pump is on the right side of my tank. The water flow is quite harsh as I like to keep it that way. If I remember actually I had a parot cichlid a few years ago it had a small tube very similar to this whenever it layed eggs. And you know what it layed them constantly but they were never fertilized by the other whom I suspected was male but may have been sterile. Ill be very supprised if they spawn this year at only 18 months!


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi guys.

Just let you know the female lost her tube and no spawing has occoured. She has now gone back to normal behavior.

Maybe next year eh.

Cheers all


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karatejo said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just let you know the female lost her tube and no spawing has occoured. She has now gone back to normal behavior.
> 
> ...


I had that happen to two of my females a month or so ago, I think it was due to stress. We were finishing our basement right infront of them (shooting shells into concrete and drilling into aluminum can't help). I also had my beta being a big boogger at that time too (trying to beat up all the girls - he's in jail until the 265 get's going). The best thing you can do is to leave them alone.

Better luck next time.

Russ


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks Razo u always leave some good replys! I've just ordered another 5 Fronts hopfully all female and a decent size this time instead of those tiddlers that got sent last time. Thatl be it for my Front colony then I thnk. All Burindi.

Well see what arrives eh!

Cheers


----------

